# Does anyone here have an Amazon web store?



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I am thinking of changing from Yahoo web store and wonder how it is working for you? sis


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I don't think I am an idiot but I have been working on this for three days with very little progress!


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

I am not sure about a store but i sell on amazon... maybe I can help?


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I recently got set up to sell on Amazon and that was fairly easy. So I got a wild hair and decided to try creating an Amazon webstore (Have had a Yahoo store for several years). For the life of me I cannot figure out how to get this store set up- I mean the pages...I am stumped!


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I might be able to help, sisterpine! Send me a pm with the issues that you are having. I can log into my account and write out detailed steps to help you... (I think!)


----------



## joebill (Mar 2, 2013)

Just a heads up. Prob'ly will not apply unless you turn into a major vendor, but worth knowing. I have a friend of nearly 40 years who is a major Amazon guy with a very full store. Ships sometimes up to 200 orders per day in the right season.

Twice, he "hit the jackpot" with just the right products at the right prices and times and things were really going wild. Within a short time, Amazon, who of course had all his sales records, started buying the same products from the same people, probably at better prices because they could buy any quantity they wanted, and undercuting him drastically. End of sales, overnight.

He truly wishes he had started out elsewhere, but now, it's too late. Nobody would know where to find him if he left Amazon. 

I sell some rare books there, but would never sell anything there that Amazon could just start buying and be my competetion. They sell your stuff right along side their own stuff and are pretty much without scruples. They serve the stockholder first and you second.....Joe


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I know I will get it figured out if I stick with it. The help line has been most helpful LOL. Of course it is all about them making money...that is what all business is about.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

joebill said:


> Just a heads up. Prob'ly will not apply unless you turn into a major vendor, but worth knowing. I have a friend of nearly 40 years who is a major Amazon guy with a very full store. Ships sometimes up to 200 orders per day in the right season.
> 
> Twice, he "hit the jackpot" with just the right products at the right prices and times and things were really going wild. Within a short time, Amazon, who of course had all his sales records, started buying the same products from the same people, probably at better prices because they could buy any quantity they wanted, and undercuting him drastically. End of sales, overnight.
> 
> ...


My husband said he was wondering about that. Right now, I just want to sell our stock out there and then figure out what we want to do.


----------



## joebill (Mar 2, 2013)

sisterpine said:


> I know I will get it figured out if I stick with it. The help line has been most helpful LOL. Of course it is all about them making money...that is what all business is about.


Of course it is, but most business, in my many years of experience, observes some ethical code, which is clearly missing there.....Joe


----------

